# '89 TQW ABS Performance Question



## jwarner801 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trying to diagnose my ABS. The dash light is not working and the switch appears to have no affect either way even though I can hear some kind of switching going on behind the dash when I press it. Here are the symptoms:
Brakes work great in normal situations.
When applied quickly or hard, the pedal becomes VERY firm and I can not lock up the wheels no matter how hard I try. 
This would seem to indicate that the ABS is working as it should but I'm not at all comfortable with the stopping distance when it "kicks in" and I feel no modulation nor do I hear any kind of pulsing sounds. 
So my questions are more or less related to what is normal for this particular vehicle. Is it normal in the ABS equipped TQ to feel and hear pulsing? AND What is the normal opperation of the ABS switch and dash light? Anyone have any thoughts as to why I can't shut it off or what I can do to disable it?
Thanks.


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: '89 TQW ABS Performance Question (jwarner801)*

On mine I can feel the abs "pushing back" and when I push the button an ABS off light comes on in the dash.


----------



## jwarner801 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: '89 TQW ABS Performance Question (Nrcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nrcabby* »_On mine I can feel the abs "pushing back" and when I push the button an ABS off light comes on in the dash.

Okay, that helps. I definitely feel the ABS pushing back but don't you feel or hear any kind of pulsing, pinging or clicking? Also, so the switch lights up an ABS Off light, is there a seperate ABS light that lights up when you start the car that in theory would come on if there was a failure in the system? Is this somehow the same light or a different one?
Thanks.


----------

